# Trust 570W PSU Dual Fan Netzteil



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir für wenig Geld das Trust 570W PSU Dual Fan Netzteil erstanden, jetzt hab ich feststellen müssen, dass das Netzteil wohl nicht so der Hit ist. 

Ich hab mal die "Leistungsdaten" in den Anhang gepackt, wieviel Watt leistet das Netzteil nach den Angaben wirklich? Wie hoch kann ich es also maximal belasten ohne ein Durchbrennen zu riskieren? Danke.


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2009)

oh man du etreibst wohl nicht das teuere System in der Sig damit XD
da steht aber BQT , also für welches System ist das ? 

ich würde das teil schnell austauschen, ide teile sind ncoh schlimmer als LC-power 

du hättest mal hier vorher fragen sollen ,gibt auch TOP NTs in der 28-50€ Liga


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Nein, für ein 2t System, ja war ein unüberlegter Kauf, ich halte es noch nicht in den Händen, ich wollte nur wissen wie schlimm es wirklich ist.

Komponenten:

Intel E5200
MSI P35 Combo
8800GT
Samsung 250GB

Ich wollte ein Netzteil, mit dem ich noch Reserven habe (Übertakten, Aufrüsten).


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2009)

OC mit dem teil nee besser nicht , da grillst dir denn PC  

für OC reicht ein gutes marken 400W sieh dir die liste in meiner SIG an und wenn möglich schick denn Trust mist zurück.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Ist ein Ebay-Kauf gewesen, kanns leider nicht zurückgeben.

Hat das Teil eine Durchschlagssicherung, oder kann ich mir damit auch meine Komponenten zerschießen? Wenn nur das Ding hoch geht ist es mir egal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Teil kannst nur in Müll schmeißen.

aber bevor du das tust, machst du bitte noch ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben?

PS: die drin verbauten Lüfter könnt man ev. noch benutzen, ev. auch das Gehäuse


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja bevor ich es wegschmeiße, verkauf ich es lieber weiter, wenn kein Siegel dran ist mach ich dir gern ein Foto.

Ist bekannt ob das Teil eine Sicherung hat oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2009)

stefan willst ihm das teil nicht abkaufen, hast dann was zu m lästern


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab 15 inkl. bezahlt, von daher kein Totalreinfall.

Zur Sicherung keine Info?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2009)

Wenn, dann würd ich dafür 2,5€ + Versand ausgeben wollen.
Das einzige, was einen Wert hat, sind die Lüfter, die aber wohl recht schlecht sein werden.

Sicherheitsmaßnahmen dürft dieses Teil wenig bis gar keine haben.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab hier noch 2 ältere Modelle gefunden, die sich ganz gut anhören und preiswert sind:

Levicom WIN-450PS+PFC ATX Netzteil 450W

Leistungswerte 3,3V 35,0A, +5V 37,0A, +12V 17,0A, -5V 1,0A, -12V 1,0A, +5VSB 2,0A

oder

ENERMAX 460 Watt ATX Netzteil Modell: EG465AX-VE(G) PIV

Technische Daten:

Leistung: 460 Watt

Eingangsspannung:   230V~, 3A, 50Hz

Stromstärken: +3,3V, 35A / +5V, 35A / +12V, 33A / -12V, 1,0A / -5V, 1,0A / +5Vsb, 2,2A

Kann man damit was anfangen (sind gebraucht und haben ja schon ein gewisses Alter)? Haben leider noch den alten ATX Standard, ist die Verwendung von Adaptern sinnvoll?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2009)

Wenn, dann das Enermax, wenn auch die +5V Leitung nicht doll ist.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Die +5V schwanken ziemlich bei dem Enermax oder? Wie steht es mit der Alterung, ist die relevant?


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2009)

hast die zuhaus ?

wenn ja dann das enermax


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Nein bei Ebay gefunden, um die 20 euro inkl.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2009)

Warum kein anständiges NT?
Warum willst du unbedingt so einen Schrott kaufen?!


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Weil es aufgrund fehlender finanzieller Mittel möglichst billig sein soll.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2009)

So und jetzt überleg mal, was sinnvoller ist: ein anständiges NT zu kaufen, das hält was es verspricht und neu ist (entsprechend noch das meiste vor sich hat) und auch was taugt.
Oder irgendeinen billig Schrott, der zum Teil auch noch das meiste hinter sich hat und deinen Rechner killt?!

Also was ist billiger: ein anständiges NT zu kaufen, das auch hält oder einen neuen Rechner, weils NT den gekillt hat?!
Ich denke es macht mehr SInn, ein anständiges NT zu kaufen, meinst nicht auch?


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja das versteh ich schon, vielleicht finden wir ja eins was recht günstig ist, aber trotzdem gut (Leistung um die 500W).


----------



## Fabian (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei den komponenten sind 500W einiges zu viel,nebenbei wirst du da keins so "günstig" kriegen wie du willst.
Kauf lieber etwas anständiges was halt ein paar € mehr kostet.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja es soll noch Reserven haben, es kommen dann vllt meine aktuellen Komponenten rein wenn ich meinen Mainrechner aufrüste.


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2009)

Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

kostet 38€ und ist brauchbar oder das dass schafft auch die 500W  wirklich und nicht nur auf dem aufkleber 

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## _hellgate_ (11. Oktober 2009)

ja 38 € gehen doch bestimmt oder?

corsair ist einfach nur top aber lc und JouJye die sind einfach nur mist hab auch eins und ihr werdet nicht glauben wie k-acke das ist, hab´s rausgeholt aus der Verpackung angeschlossen alles perfekt 1a

dacht ich mir cool dann schau ich so und der Lüfter ging nicht ich musste ihn jedes mal wenn ich den pc startete anschubsen


----------

